# Having troubles with child lid stays for toybox.



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok, I have had it. Can anyone recommend a good lid stay for a toybox. I have tried the piston style one from Lee Valley shown in the photo. It was probably going to work ok, but the last 8-10 inches the lid slams down. I tried loosening the strain screw on the bottom to increase pressure, went too far, and now it won't work at all. So that is down the drain unless someone knows how to fix it. I also tried Rocklers shown in the photo and no matter where I place it, the lid will not close. It hits the top of the piece that folds into the rest of the stay and stops the rotational spin of the pars that are screwed down. I have tried it in all types of locations. The instructions that came with the Lee Valley....oh wait, there were none and the thing that was with it was in Spanish only. The Rockler instructions I printed from their website and they don't cover no-mortise hinges that are mounted how mine are. Another problem is the lid stays I have looked at are for toyboxes with 3/4" backs. Mine has 2 1/2" trim that runs around the top and that the hinges are attached to. Does anyone have any suggestion? I appreciate any help in advance.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I do not know about the quality of the piston type support that you obtain from a wood working supplier.

The lid supports that are used on my boat are excellent. I do not know why these could also be used on wood working projects. Look at one of your local marine suppliers such as West Marine and see what they have. Or

<LI class=g>*Lift Supports*

Harmless nitrogen gas keeps *piston* rods under constant pressure. *...* Nitrogen gas-filled lift *supports*. *Marine* grade, exact OE replacements. *...* Gas springs are the ideal choice for cabinet doors and *lid supports* that open upward. *...*
www.shopwiki.com/Lift+*Supports* - Cached - Similar
<LI class=g>*Gas lift supports - Shop sales, stores & prices at TheFind.com*

*Marine* grade, exact OE replacement gas filled *supports*. *...* Harmless nitrogen gas keeps *piston* rods under constant pressure. *...* Gas springs are the ideal choice for cabinet doors and *lid supports* that open upward. *...*
www.thefind.com/furniture/info-gas-lift-*supports* - Cached - Similar

Good luck. I know it is important to keep little fingers from harm.

G


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

*Trim problem*

Based on the Rockler instructions and the fact that you have 2 1/2" trim you may need to add a block equal to your trim set back onto the lid. I would experiment with different size blocks attached to the lid. The instructions on page 2 are for a 3/4" set back.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

i have never tried this but what about a door closure like you would find on a glass storm door or screen door? They handle alot of weight and can be adjusted to close slowly. The only thing thought, you might have to use the little slide lock to get it to stay upright when needed. just a thought.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 11, 2009)

my toy box never had lid stays when i was a kid. are these required now?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas guys, I will do some experimenting and let you know what worked. Mike, I think they are a requirement in industry, but I am just a hobbyist. I am less concerned about the fingers as I am with heads and necks getting trapped by the lid. It is pretty substantial in overall size and weight.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

This may be a basic question, but with the piston stay that slammed the last few inches, were you using one stay or a pair? I have used the Sugatsune brand and they did well, but I always use lid stays in pairs for anything but the lightest lids.


----------



## RocklerWoodworking (Jul 10, 2009)

*Lid-Stay hinges*

Toy box safety is so important. Try our patented Lid-Stay Torsion Hinges - a hinge and lid support all in one!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I ended up with some Sugatsune HDS-30. I had actually purchaed these before I was able to look at this site again. I wish I would visited first b/c it would have saved me a trip. I would have taken Mark's advise and bought two the first time. The plans I was working off of said they had no troubles with one lid stay. Oh well, live and learn. I got them on and they work well. My only complaint is they have a 70 degree open, which is less than I would have liked but I was about ready to pull my hair out so it is good to move on to the finishing. Thanks for everyone's help and suggestions. I am sure I will use the other suggestions in future projects. 
-Adam


----------

